# Wonder Woman: Single-Player-Open-World-Spiel mit Nemesis bei Monolith in Arbeit



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Wonder Woman: Single-Player-Open-World-Spiel mit Nemesis bei Monolith in Arbeit*

					Im Rahmen der diesjährigen Game Awards ließ Warner Bros. Games verlauten, dass sich ein Spiel aus dem Wonder-Woman-Franchise bei Monolith Productions in Entwicklung befindet. Dabei soll es sich um ein Einzelspieler-Open-World-Titel handeln, welches Monoliths Nemesis-System verwenden wird.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Wonder Woman: Single-Player-Open-World-Spiel mit Nemesis bei Monolith in Arbeit*


----------

